# Alloy Wheel sealer



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

A little advive now after I clean my alloys I normall just wipe them down with a microfiber. What sealent do I need for them or can I just put a normal polish or wax that I have in the garage. I have AG deep shine , P1 polish and meguiars nxt genertation tech wax ?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use Planet Polish WS&S. Gives about 3 months.

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=5


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 for Planet polish wheel sealer, great stuff and lasts ages.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have some waxes on the shelf that better than nothing.
Most wheel sealants are designed for the higher temperatures that the wheels can get upto.

I use Collinite 476 wax on my wheels, not "marketed" as a wheel sealant but is good enough for what I need and it does the job for 3-4 months.
Once sealed the wheels just need soap and water for cleaning.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some Zaino Z2 ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Honestly simoniz original, is a very decent wheel guard product, hard to use i must admit, but it's virtually very strong in protection, really protects for the good, but its worth the effort with this product.

476 will do the job as well.

If you are thinking of buying a new wheel sealant on the market that is dedicated for the job, poorboys wheel sealant or Autofinesse mint rims will do the job nicely.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Personally I would never bother with a dedicated wheel product.

Take your pick of sealants for bodywork and put it on the whole car including wheels.

I'm using Jetseal at the moment, and when that's gone I have FK1000p to use..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+ 1

I love Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, it must be one of my best detailing bargain products!

So easy and quick to apply compared to crappy paste waxes, great durability and lasts at least 3+ months.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bez said:


> Personally I would never bother with a dedicated wheel product.
> 
> Take your pick of sealants for bodywork and put it on the whole car including wheels.
> 
> I'm using Jetseal at the moment, and when that's gone I have FK1000p to use..


What bez said....

This developed for heat is just marketing spin. How hot do wheels get?

Ive had my discs blue with heat on the track, wheels were warm.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

and when we have a really hot summer last year i couldn't but my hand on the car roof it was that hot.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't really go for the heat in wheels thing but dedicated wheel sealants are specially made to protect against brake dust where as normal waxes etc are not imo. I will always stick with wheel sealant. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Best wheel sealant to my opinion is permanon Supershine Brilliant.
great durability and Brilliant looks,very glossy.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

LeeH said:


> What bez said....
> 
> This developed for heat is just marketing spin. How hot do wheels get?
> 
> Ive had my discs blue with heat on the track, wheels were warm.


you'll be surprised how hot the rims can get. I had a play with my temp gun the other day and mine on the lex were over 60*c just after a quick drive. The rotors were about 80*c in comparison, which are about as cold as they ever would be after a quick drive. I've seen them well over 200*c after spirited drives, which is nothing on the temps they get on the track. Don't forget about all that damage the radiant heat does, not just soaked heat.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The C.Quartz on my rims is holding up extremely well, I've had it on them over 4 months and it's still like new. I'm very impressed to say the least, although I expect it to last over a year no problems. Opti-Coat will be next used on them hopefully later rather than sooner. You just can't beat these 'super sealants' on wheels!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've just put some Gtech C5 on mine which is suposed to last up to 18 month if correctly applied. 

I'd use what you have first though. If your washing regularly it should do a good enough job. 

Dave


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Was considering some C5 but ordered some Planet Polsh WS&S instead. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the avice guys. will let you know what I get


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Blackfires AMS is superb & last 3-4 months


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Schodoodles said:


> Was considering some C5 but ordered some Planet Polsh WS&S instead. Thanks for the recommendations!


Let us know how you get on, I need some wheel sealant


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Simoniz original, tough as old boots this stuff, works miracles.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> I use Planet Polish WS&S. Gives about 3 months.
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=5


I can't support this claim, there is no way on earth I'm getting 3 months out of PP WS&S. It's adequate but not brilliant.

Even after fully sealing the wheels and not washing the car for 2-3 months it failed to prevent brake dust bonding to the wheels so significantly as to have to use Megs Wheel Brightener on them rather than Bilbery

Even just with regular washing and BTBM on the wheels I can't rate this sealant, but they've always been overhyped imho.

I'm about to try Gtechniq wheel sealant to see if that's worth the hype.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

at the moment I have just put some Meguiars NXT Generation Tech wax on untill I do a online shop from cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

david_h said:


> I can't support this claim, there is no way on earth I'm getting 3 months out of PP WS&S. It's adequate but not brilliant.
> 
> Even after fully sealing the wheels and not washing the car for 2-3 months it failed to prevent brake dust bonding to the wheels so significantly as to have to use Megs Wheel Brightener on them rather than Bilbery
> 
> ...


Planet Polish WS&S is a brilliant product,your problem is that you did'nt wash the car for three months,what did you epect the results to be??


----------



## michal89 (Mar 5, 2012)

wheels are a necessary part of car and bike ....!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine is brilliant for my alloys.

So easy to apply and remove, similar to brasso in liquid consistency - no messing about with hard to remove pasty waxes and gives at least three months protection on clean prepped alloys.

A bottle costs less than a tenner, and can last you a couple of years depending on how often you apply the product. 

I will use this product until finished then may try Gtechniq C5 as I hate cleaning alloys.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Maxolen Perfect pearl works a treat on wheels and paintwork :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I use FK1000P


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me as well or Colli 845.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wolf's rim shield

:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is an excellent product and DOES last 3 months. I've been using it for nearly 2 years on all the cars that I've done in that time and I'm still using the original bottle. I've recently been lulled into buying Collinite 845 to use on my alloys and applied it 2 weeks ago. I have to say my alloys have never looked so dirty as they do now. Never did they look like this when using WS&S. I will be go straight back to using it as soon as.....!

I've never used wheel cleaners on my alloys either, just soap and water and a selection of brushes. Wheels come up clean and sparkly every time.:thumb:


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

I've used both Planet Polish and Gtechniq C5. Both excellent although the C5 lasts longer but is much more expensive.


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

just had my wheels refurbed. have used Poorboys in the past which isnt very good IMHO. thinking about buying some FK1000p. Anyone used this before? i understand that it is a good choice of sealant to go for due to its high temp properties and also durability.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

youdsym3 said:


> just had my wheels refurbed. have used Poorboys in the past which isnt very good IMHO. thinking about buying some FK1000p. Anyone used this before? i understand that it is a good choice of sealant to go for due to its high temp properties and also durability.


It's really good! That was my go to before opti-seal came along, and now C.Quartz. Big tub for cheap, very economical!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

another one for wolf rimshield but I have to say I'm tempted to try polish planet sealent


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

rim wax works fantastic and so cheap (on ebay)


----------

